# Question about Greenies



## Bizcax (Apr 3, 2005)

Has anyone tried Greenies and do their Chi's like them and are they good for them? 

TIA


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I've never fed greenies, but I've heard bad things about them potentially making dogs sick/causing blockages. Based on the ingredients alone I would't personally feed them... not very good. There are a lot of natural and healthy chews out there which I think are much better, like dehydrated rabbit ears, tripe sticks, venison tendons, dehydrated fish skin, etc.


----------



## Bizcax (Apr 3, 2005)

what about the blue buffalo dental stix?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I agree with Camille. They will also give your dog bad gas. Some other healthy chews are beef sticks and bully sticks. You can also try using coconut oil followed by the spray or gel version of petz life before bed. There are much better dental health products out there, than greenies.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

We've tried them once or twice. They really do a poor job of teeth cleaning anyway. I prefer a different brand which I cannot remember off the top of my head, but the product is similar but does a better job.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Carrots, raw bones and regular teeth brushing is what we do.


----------

